# Aircraft and Aviation Theme



## boswell

BTB's favourite Aircraft 





Vigilant T1 used for training UK air cadets

*One link broken *


----------



## luckydog

Edited due to broken link


----------



## boswell

P51's really are the Dogs Bollocks


----------



## Jeff Canes

a veiw for a Twin Otter Vistaliner


----------



## altyfc

Not my pic, this one, but an interesting shot all the same:






Aaron


----------



## Sharkbait

These were taken at Grissom AFB (which I think is only a reserve base) this past summer. They've got a nice little aircraft museum near the entranceway. 
*Link gone *


----------



## Sharkbait

*Link gone *


----------



## Sharkbait

*Link gone *


----------



## Sharkbait

*Link gone *


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

ok.. not my photo but this is just to say that it was a New Zealander who beat the Wright Bros flying by nearly a year! sigh. We just didn't have the press and thought he was a mad nutter!!






here's my lowly tribute to this little known hero
http://www.mark.nagy.com/new-zealand/first-in-flight.html

Thanks for letting me rant


----------



## AirVenture

Edited due to broken link


----------



## aggiezach

Very nice! I'm a big fan of aviation photos. I'm working on my private pilots licencse now. Hopefully I'll have some pics to add one day!


----------



## Goofup

Edited due to broken link


----------



## AirVenture

aggiezach - that's awesome!  I'm a private pilot/instrument rated so let me know if you have any questions!

Goofup - great picture! I also fly remote control airplanes, so thanks for sharing!

-Brett


----------



## LaFoto

OK, I sorted out some and scanned some photos for this theme. It's a whole series, and most unfortunately, I can't claim credit for any of these: my sister took them way back around Easter 2000 on the glider airfield my husband used to go to for his flying:

*all links gone *


----------



## spyrogyro

Great shots!

For you aviation enthusiasts, check out this site: http://www.airliners.net/search/pho...year&static=yes&specialsearch=viewsperdayyear. It also has some _amazing_ photos!


----------



## jack

thats awesome LaFoto !
great pictures everybody


----------



## canonrebel

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## canonrebel

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Crazymainer

Hi All,

Since I'm sort of new to the forum and I've notice that there are afew of us Crazy Aircraft Nuts out their. that it might be fun to start a thread on aircraft.

So come on guys lets see what some of you have, here are a few of mine. I'll try to mix it up alittle.



























So lets see what we all have.

Cheers Crazymainer


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

I'll see what I can dig up, I might have a couple lying around 

I like the Fokker, very WWI-ish looking picture aside from the color of course.


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Crazymainer

Hey Ant,

Is that the Euro-Fighter? 

As for the Tric we were above them while the Tri and Spad had a go at each other.

We were about 1000 feet AGL above and they put on some great stuff but  we had to call a No Joy because a flight of three were inbound. The flight of three were Hurricain, Spitfire and the Helldiver.   The Airboss ask us to form up into a lose Formation and exit to the West so we would'nt be in the way of the fast movers Breaks. :roll:  Nothing like looking up and see a Hurri and Spit break right over us. :shock:  The Beast passed us on are left side and dipped its wing to us before he broke for his Downwind. :shock: 

Cheers Crazymainer


----------



## Ant

Hi Crazymainer

Your airshow experiences sound out of this world. I'll have to come over and visit one of your shows sometime  

Yes, that's the Eurofighter. That particular one was one of the first batch that had just been delivered to the RAF. It's the two seat trainer version. It was performing at this year's International air tatoo at Fairford.......except that it was such a new aircraft that it wasn't yet cleared for a full air display and so it just flew around a bit. Still impressive.

*Another link broken *


----------



## Corry

Yeah, I think it's safe to say we have plenty of people on this forum that will add to this theme!


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Crazymainer

Hi Ant,

Ah the Nimrod what a great plane. Since I grew up in Brunswick Maine home of NAS Brunswick a ASW base I got to see Nimmys alot.

It was always fun to se them come over the Town the crews are always a big hit with the Locals. I got a chance to go into one a few years back. All i can say is wow what a small work station.

Let me dig around and see what I can find. I think I have a photo of the Nimmy, NAS Brunswick P-3, Canadian CP-140 and a German Alantic in formation.

Cheers Crazymainer


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Novajet

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Ant

Hi. Welcome to what I thought was becoming my own personal thread  

That's one very lucky girll, having a flying grandpa.


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## AirVenture

Nice pics everybody...here's a few of my own!

*all links gone *

Those are the ones i had handy...truse me there's tons more!
-Brett


----------



## Ant

I Like that first B&W air shot. Looks like real WW2 footage.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Click on image to goto a profile of this particular aircraft.


----------



## Ant

Nice P47. Hey I see by your sig line that you got a 20D. How are you getting on with it?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Ant said:
			
		

> Nice P47. Hey I see by your sig line that you got a 20D. How are you getting on with it?



Not too bad, so far I've mainly taken only crap shots, between work and preparing to move I haven't had a chance to get out and look for any good subjects.




Click on image to goto profile of this particular aircraft.


----------



## fadingaway1986

Edited due to broken link


----------



## queen

Air Venture - Love the avatar!


----------



## Crazymainer

Hi All,

Sorry been rather busy,

Here are some stuff



































Hope you guys like them

Cheers Crazymainer


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## wxnut

*Link gone *


----------



## Ant

Hey that's a cute little aeroplane. were you in something similar when you took the pic?


----------



## wxnut

Yea. A trike. Thats me in the back seat.
*Link gone *


----------



## Crazymainer

Ant said:
			
		

> Hey that's a cute little aeroplane. were you in something similar when you took the pic?



Ant,

Those aren't aeroplanes they are Kites with a Lawmower engine on them :shock:  wouldn't catch me in one of those contraptions give me some good old Heavy Iron :green to: 

Cheers Crazymainer


----------



## Ant

I think they're really cute. 

I actually though about buying one a while ago. They're dirt cheap and I don't think it costs too much to get a licance for them either


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Old Rheinbeck Aerodrome, Sunday, Oct. 17, 2004


----------



## Ant

Great shots. I love the  old WW1 stuff. Got to see an SE5a at Biggin hill a few weeks ago. A replica of course and only 6/7 scale.

Did you get those shots on your new 20D?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

> Great shots. I love the old WW1 stuff. Got to see an SE5a at Biggin hill a few weeks ago. A replica of course and only 6/7 scale.
> 
> Did you get those shots on your new 20D?



It was interesting. I kept wanting to lead them more, I'm used to much faster aircraft. 

Yes those were taken with the 20D. It was its first "official" outing and performed quite well. I ran into a couple of issues but nothing that didn't happen occasionally with my Elan IIe. Most of the issues were operator error as well. All in all I had a great time and ripped off 194 pictures yesterday (I also went to the Collings Foundation and played with thier new M-16 Quad-50 Half Track, I'll post pics later)


----------



## Ant

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Pretty much 1/80 or 1/100 at 5.6

I left the camera on auto except for some B&W stuff that didn't come out so hot against the gray sky, very drab and boring. The auto function did pretty well I think.


----------



## Ant

> *Pretty much 1/80 or 1/100 at 5.6*



 :shock:  Bloody hell.  that's a slow speed for aircraft. I can't drop much below 1/250 without blurring everything.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Ant said:
			
		

> *Pretty much 1/80 or 1/100 at 5.6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:  Bloody hell.  that's a slow speed for aircraft. I can't drop much below 1/250 without blurring everything.
Click to expand...


I basically checked to see what the camera would choose and liked the result. I hate stopped propellers in pictures. All in all I was impressed with the 20Ds ability to choose decent settings for a given environment.


----------



## Aoide

Well here I am... my first real picture post and what theme do I choose? Airplanes... because I LOVE them. It's a long story that I won't bore you with, but I absolutely love the World War II planes. These pictures are from our October Airshow.

This first picture is of the Super Guppy. It is an aircraft which belongs to NASA and was originally purchased from the European Space Agency. Among its various duties, the Guppy is used to transport parts for the ISS.
*Link gone * 
This was part of the reenactment of Tora Tora Tora that was put on by the Commemorative Air Force.
*Link gone * 
Finally (I mean in this post... ) the USAF Thunderbirds were the featured act at this year's Airshow. I'm happy with this picture considering that I have a Canon S45. I pushed that little camera hard. 
*Link gone * 
That's it for now. I have survived my first picture post... I think.


----------



## Xmetal

Aoide: You should've set your camera up on a tripod, set  the timed shutter release, ran down and stood infront of the Super Guppy to lend scale.


----------



## Aoide

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Aoide: You should've set your camera up on a tripod, set  the timed shutter release, ran down and stood infront of the Super Guppy to lend scale.



Thanks Xmetal.  The only problem I see with that is then *I* would have to be in the picture.  uke-rig: That's why I like being behind the camera.  Does it help if I tell you that it's big?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

This isn't my photo but one from Chuck Gardner who does some freelance work for me, I just thought I'd share it cuz Iliked it alot. It's of a B-17 named Liberty Belle that took to the air yesterday for the first time in nearly 40 years.






You can find more pictures and this aircrafts history on my site at http://www.warbirdregistry.org/b17registry/b17-4485734.html


----------



## andre_gwynt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry

Nice!  I'm always facinated by shots from airplanes, as I've never flown before. 

I did a search, and there is already two threads on this subject, so I have merged them.  

Please try and do a search before creating a new thread, to make sure it doesn't already exist...that way we can keep the themes forum nice and clean and easy to navigate! 

Thanks!


----------



## Ant

Aviation photography is the only kind I actually do


----------



## luckydog

Edited due to broken link


----------



## omeletteman

looks like I'll resurect this thread, I came up with the idea of making a "pictures from airplanes" thread, but i guess this is basically the same thing. So, heres a few I got:
 Cool Cloud
*Link gone * 
Empty Plane
*Link gone *
Wing
*Link gone *
Coming into Vancouver
*Link gone *


----------



## Chachi

I just wanted to mention what someone partially noted above.  If you love aviation photos then you have to check out www.airliners.net  You do not have to join in order to look at their database of around 800,000 photos.  My favorite photographer is Sam Chui!  He has really taken some very innovative photos.


----------



## jknight8907

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Kieran

Here's my try. 

(and my first post on this forum.  )


----------



## danny

Edited due to broken link


----------



## dalebe




----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Nice, I love Buccs!

A little soft focused but not bad since I'm blind shooting with the camera out the radio compartment hatch over my head


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

A couple of pics from the Corsairs over Connecticut this past weekend:


----------



## QMaze

You can view a couple of pics I just took of a Lancaster Bomber that is being removed from out park. Awesome piece of history.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23470


----------



## scoob

*Link gone *


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Having fun in a B-25 while being chased by 2 Corsairs.


----------



## Ant

I just hate people who get to ride in B25s


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Heh, the B-25 ride was great, and LOUD. 

Just got back from Thunder Over Michigan and here's a couple of pics from that event.


----------



## AirVenture

EAA Oshkosh 2005 Pictures....what a year! Haven't had much time to edit them, but I got a few neat ones!

*All links gone *


----------



## Dave_D

I worked at ACY for a little while and got a few snapshots. I would like to post them all, but this link to my site is easier.
http://dimartinophotography.net/Picture File/aircraft/aircraft.html
_You can click on the main window to advance the next frame instead of aiming for all of the thumbnails._


----------



## Chachi

Very nice stuff!!


----------



## Thor the Mighty

this is one of 11 babies we gotta work on 

*Link gone *

ch53 echo. three 13000 shaft horsepower jet turbine engines, 79 foot rotor arch, seven blades on the main rotor head, a 3000psi hydraulic system all built in the early 80's so you know that its all fallin apart now but i'd take a 53 over a comercial jet any day. i actually fell asleep on one of these things hahah.


----------



## Corry

Airventure....YOU GOT TO MEET RICHARD BRANSON?! I'M SO JEALOUS!!!!!  

Thor the Mighty...love the black and white. Nice!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ant




----------



## Ant




----------



## AIRIC

Anthony, 

Great work as always. I hope all is well.

Eric


----------



## shandie8

I went to the airshow over the summer,very amazing and lots of fun. Here are some of the pictures I got.
-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This last one gives you a feel of how Huge this thing was..it was crazy!


----------



## Ant

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Anthony,
> 
> Great work as always. I hope all is well.
> 
> Eric



Hi Eric.

Glad you liked them. I'm OK thanks. airshow season's over now so no more photography for me until next season...apart from a few airbase visits if I can manage it. I've still never managed to get excited about pointing my camera at anything other than an aircraft  

Hopefully trying to get over to your side of the atlantic for an airshow next year, and thinking about how I can vary my shots a bit more for next season.

Hope all's well with you


----------



## Ant

Oh, and BTW those last two photos, the Spit and the P51 were taken at 500mm (750mm with digital) 1/200 and hand held. I'm pretty chuffed about that


----------



## LaFoto

Not my own photos, but taken by my husband on 17 August, when the Airbus A 380 flew to Hamburg and circled the Airbus Industries premises and airfield several times before it returned to Toulouse.
*All links gone *


----------



## digital flower

Wow! I loved the A380 pictures! Thats a big bird!

Here is one from Heathrow
Air Canada 767 tails


----------



## yummifruitbat

How did I not spot this thread before?!

Here's a couple from an airshow in Limoges last summer...





Smoke trails courtesy of La Patrouille de France







Anyone identify these two? Have a go, I'll let you know if you're right tomorrow! 

These were some of my first attempts with a c/p - any good?


----------



## JonK

From an airshow at Duxford, England

The big dark plane in the middle is a (B29? B52?...not sure which)Superfortress...literally filled the entire hangar/museum which is one of the largest in the world I believe.
*All links gone *


----------



## yummifruitbat

JonK said:
			
		

> The big dark plane in the middle is a (B29? B52?...not sure which)Superfortress...


 
It's a B-52. They're big, aren't they


----------



## JonK

yummifruitbat said:
			
		

> It's a B-52. They're big, aren't they



HUGE!!! So big in fact , that I didn't actually realise it was in there and that I was walking around it looking at the other planes.


----------



## yummifruitbat

:lmao:  really? You wouldn't miss one if it flew over you... :stun:


----------



## Eightball Walker

Two from the Air Show in Newport this past summer, oddly enough, Scott WRG was probably there, seeing as he's from Pawtucket


----------



## JonK

Nice shots 8ball!
Great DOF on that first one.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Eightball Walker said:
			
		

> Two from the Air Show in Newport this past summer, oddly enough, Scott WRG was probably there, seeing as he's from Pawtucket



Unfortately I missed it this year, but I have attened the last couple of years.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

enjoy 









^^^ I have never seen a plane like this before. What you are looking at is the back end of the airplane.


----------



## AirVenture

Here's some new stuff


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

My dad isn't a member of TPF. He doesn't have the time. So he asked me to post up a few of his pictures to see what kind of reaction his photos get. I hope ya'll enjoy. If you have any questions, please ask. Also, I didn't know if this really needed it's own topic so I put them in here due to the "theme" of his photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is his dog, Amos in his bomber jacket.




Here's my dad looking out of a window in an airplane.




Here's Amos out on the mat on a very windy day. He had to walk sideways to keep from being blown over.




Here's a Bomb Bay. I think it's in the B29 but I could be wrong.




The famous Fifi




Hellbomber




Nose Gear from above




Gauges




Radio




I think this is Fifi's nose with new windows




A shot from below


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

ScoobyRoo20 said:
			
		

> enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I have never seen a plane like this before. What you are looking at is the back end of the airplane.



Thats a Beech 2000 Starship. Very cool.


----------



## rmalak

Hey guys and gals,

Here is a pic from last winter up here in Alberta, Canada. Hope you all like it. It's my first post here. Comments are welcome. Thanks.
*Link gone *


----------



## AIRIC

OK, since my passion is aviation I figure I better post some aircraft shots. Some of my best from 2005.

*All links gone *


----------



## 1986

*Link gone *


----------



## FAR148

First Post with pics. Here's a few of my favorite shots from last year's Air show season. Hope you all like them!

*Most links gone *







Steven L


----------



## FAR148

NAS Oceana
VFA-103
*Link gone *
VFA-143
*Link gone *
VFA-136




VFA-106




Steven L


----------



## Crazymainer

So Yea,

Its been a very long time since I've been on the forum so I thought I would throw a few new stuff up on this thread.




































Hope you guys enjoy them

CM


----------



## lostprophet

boy do I feel stupid, been here just over a year and didn't know about this thread DOH!


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Sw1tchFX

Airshows are the greatest!


----------



## LaFoto

A lot less "dramatic", but "aviation" it is here, too:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





Just the sequence of ONE of the launches I followed with my camera.


----------



## AtlPikMan

Afew from a small show months ago..


----------



## Rob_W

'Orrible grey skies over Southport limited the Red Arrow display but i did manage to snap this.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## altitude604

some great pics in here.

my flickr has all of my aviation shots. the recent ones are done with my Rebel XSi and the rest are from my Fujifilm S5200.

Flickr: erik.altitude's Photostream


----------



## icassell

Ketichikan, AK


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Rob_W

Well, i cant get up there with 'em so this was as close as i could get i'm afraid...


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Rob_W

Kool shot, i want a blue sky like that, we never get a blue sky like that


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## iflynething

see below


----------



## iflynething

My Favorite one from the airshow





















All from MySpace - Michael Carr Photography - 20 - Male - MATTHEWS, North Carolina - myspace.com/dillatard


Finally figured out how to link from MySpace pictures. Please excuse all the watermarks. They really take away from the images, but this was when I first started with photogrpahy with my D80 and didn't want anyone to "steal" my images.

~Michael~


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## icassell




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## jtee

Couple Aviation shots from my last show of 2009.

NAS Pensacola 2009


----------



## cnabholz

Super shots jtee


----------



## altitude604

i love the one of Fat Albert doing the JATO and the Pitts S-2 starting the snap-roll just after take-off.


----------



## jtee

altitude604 said:


> i love the one of Fat Albert doing the JATO and the Pitts S-2 starting the snap-roll just after take-off.



 Thank you , that just wasnt any JATO that was the....... LAST JATO . no more JATOS here is the final look at it.


----------



## altitude604

jtee said:


> Thank you , that just wasnt any JATO that was the....... LAST JATO . no more JATOS here is the final look at it.



I heard! Kind of disappointed about that... thankfully I've seen it live at the Abbotsford Air Show years ago. 

Still great pictures!


----------



## jtee

F-15 Strike Eagle .











Ritz (Capt.Phil Smith.. pilot) and Gizmo (Capt.John Cox..wso)






Ritz and Gizmo giving us a wave on the dedication pass


----------



## Canosonic

Great photo there Ian, has a element of motion.


----------



## icassell

Thanks .  At the end of that trip, I was beginning to think that everyone in Alaska owns a seaplane.


----------



## jensgt




----------



## jtee




----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## jtee




----------



## cnabholz

Wow jtee you sure have pretty cool airplanes pictures on your site


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## EW1066

Wings over Houston 2009



























Vince


----------



## jtee

EW1066 said:


> Wings over Houston 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince



 That was a GREAT show ,and I wish I could have attended  very nice shots.. The Horsemen do put on a pretty awesome demo. And you gotta love Tarheel Hal.

Pensacola Homecoming 2009


----------



## EW1066

Funny that you mention Tar Heel Hal. I have met the pilot. His Name is Tom but his last name escapes me right now. His father was the pilot that flew the Steerman in the opening sequence of the movie "Rented Lions". He flew that steerman under a freeway overpass. How cool is that!? I met him the same day I met Tom....but I don't remember his name at all. I really have crap memory when it comes to names...


----------



## mb1979

1400pix
JetPhotos.Net Photo » EI-DCL (CN: 33806) Ryanair Boeing 737-8AS by Marcin Bryja - AviationPhotoTeamhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/viewphoto.php?id=6725072


----------



## JAFO28




----------



## Sw1tchFX

EW1066 said:


> Wings over Houston 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince



oh wow, a p51b, don't see many of those around.


----------



## jtee

They are out there but like you said not many, this was from EAA 2009


----------



## mb1979

some of them are in Poland ;-)))
http://i48.tinypic.com/1zdygwm.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/ndv882.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/28a16p1.jpg
but a little bit smaller
http://i47.tinypic.com/dnncee.jpg


----------



## jtee

mb1979 said:


> some of them are in Poland ;-)))
> http://i48.tinypic.com/1zdygwm.jpg
> http://i45.tinypic.com/ndv882.jpg
> http://i47.tinypic.com/28a16p1.jpg
> but a little bit smaller
> http://i47.tinypic.com/dnncee.jpg



 Nice shots ..took a minute to tell it was a model nice prop blur :thumbup::thumbup:

 Here is Jack Roush's P-51 B Old Crow at Thunder over Michigan 2009


----------



## Jhamb

jtee said:


> They are out there but like you said not many, this was from EAA 2009



Is that a white guy flying a Tuskegee plane?


----------



## Amocholes

I live a few miles from the Air force Museum in Dayton Ohio. I had a day off work and decided to experiment a bit. The museum is a bit of a lighting challenge. It's a series of huge hangars with black interiors. Flash tends to get swallowed up and existing light is spotty. I think a tripod would have helped. 

This one was taken using the onboard flash of my Nikon D3000 and the kit lens.


----------



## Linkin

There's an airshow every year which I try and attend here in Cape Town.  
I don't know why there wasn't one this year... so I'm really hoping for an early show next year as my photo's were utter crap.
(The weather was overcast... anyway, not all the photo's are great)




















Not going to bombard you with too many of them... this is purely for sharing purposes.


----------



## jtee

Amocholes said:


> I live a few miles from the Air force Museum in Dayton Ohio. I had a day off work and decided to experiment a bit. The museum is a bit of a lighting challenge. It's a series of huge hangars with black interiors. Flash tends to get swallowed up and existing light is spotty. I think a tripod would have helped.
> 
> This one was taken using the onboard flash of my Nikon D3000 and the kit lens.



 Not bad ..A tripod is a must at museums, its a pain to carry around but you willl get good results .If i remember right I was shooting around 6 to 10 second exposures around F 9 or F 11.
 If you care to see any of my shots they are here..in my old format.

Mach\ Two\ Media\ Airshows :: National Museum of the Air Force


----------



## mb1979

JetPhotos.Net Aviation Photos: Marcin Bryja - AviationPhotoTeam

tripod + RAW + IS off + M + mirror lockup + long exposure + sometimes external flash 2nd curtain and 1600pix is ready
that was my first time with camera and this poor lens there but i thing results are ok


----------



## Rob_W

1





2





3





4


----------



## jarhead2042

saw a couple pics from the air force museum over in dayton and thought i would put my pics up from there...great place to go by the way...i try to go there atleast a couple times a year


----------



## Nickypoo

jtee said:


>



Wow! AN225. Nice catch. :thumbup:


----------



## Nickypoo

Test


----------



## Nickypoo

Hmm. Old pick w/ old edit. Doesn't look so hot here.


----------



## Nickypoo




----------



## Nickypoo

C&C please.


----------



## icassell




----------



## Deathender

view larger size


----------



## jtee

Nickypoo said:


>



 Nice shots wish I would have seen these earlier, Nice pans good prop blur you got a couple fine shots here. Reno I presume?


----------



## Nickypoo

jtee said:


> Nice shots wish I would have seen these earlier, Nice pans good prop blur you got a couple fine shots here. Reno I presume?



Thanks. You presume presume correct, Reno. I was pretty happy considering my equipment. D40X w/ 200mm Nikor, no stick and no photoshop. Plus the fact that these are not show passes. These are full tilt race shots at 400+mph. Have to shoot 500 pics to get a couple keepers but hey, its digital right? Once again, thanks.


----------



## hower610

Here is one from the past weekend.


----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## --ares--




----------



## icassell




----------



## sojourn

Here is the Martin Hawaiian Mars air tanker fire fighter we had the pleasure of capturing as she sat in the waters of Shasta Lake during northern California's Hell-fire summer.

Pictures do not do this beast justice, it is HUGE! When it flies it looks like it is hardly moving.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## matfoster

wow Rob! good moment, captured.


----------



## Rob_W

Cheers, not sure i'll ever see something like that again....

Although i'd never seen a helicopter used as a wheel barrow. They were moving gravel
to repair a footpath up on the hill....


----------



## BIG RYAN

wow some great stuff in here...


----------



## erns

Asiana Air


----------



## erns

China Airlines 747


----------



## erns

What I work on.

American Eagle Embraer 140


----------



## erns

Air Tahiti


----------



## erns

American Airlines Jet takes off with the Goodyear Blimp above.

LA fires in the backround.


----------



## jtee

Thunder Over Louisville 2010


----------



## altitude604

Well I'm all moved in and working again. Now out in Goose Bay, Labrador... already this place (as expected) is an aviation geek's paradies.

Some of the visitors I've caught recently:




Delta Boeing 767-300... stopped in from SVO to drop off a drunk and belligerent passenger before continuing to JFK.





Luftwaffe Airbus A310-304 MRTT (Transport / Air-to-Air Refueller)





One of two Luftwaffe Transall C-160s that are here visiting.





A rather nice Gulfstream IV I just managed to grab a shot of as she departed.


----------



## jtee




----------



## jtee

I guess Aviation isnt to big around here .


----------



## icassell

jtee said:


> I guess Aviation isnt to big around here .]



I love looking at the images, but I don't have much to contribute


----------



## jtee

icassell said:


> jtee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Aviation isnt to big around here .]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at the images, but I don't have much to contribute
Click to expand...


 Thats what its all about..... people looking . My 2010 airshow season just got started last week so there will be more to come ....many more


----------



## erns

Antonov AN-124&#8207;


----------



## erns

What I work on.

Embraer 140


----------



## The Nine Deuce

jtee...that first F15 picture is sick


----------



## jtee

The Nine Deuce said:


> jtee...that first F15 picture is sick



 Thanks , These were taken last week at Louisville.


----------



## jtee

erns said:


> Antonov AN-124&#8207;




 The An- 124 is an awesome sight.always nice to see it


----------



## altitude604

erns said:


> Antonov AN-124&#8207;



One was in here a week or so ago and of course I had forgot my camera at home. D'oh! It was from the Antonov Bureau too.

You should see the Tow Bar for that beast... it's massive!


----------



## jtee

I was lucky enough to witness a loading 3 or so years ago ,some shots from that ( my old image format)


----------



## erns

From Hawthorne, CA,  Air Fair 2005


----------



## erns

From Hawthorne, CA, Air Fair 2005


----------



## altitude604

^ nice! i love the P-40 especially as my Great Uncle owns one.


----------



## erns




----------



## erns




----------



## altitude604

two visitors to town today. also 6 from the dutch airforce are here. hope to get some shots of them as well.


----------



## gummibear

Didn't know there was a theme for this, great thread! here are a few from this weekends air show


----------



## altitude604

Dallmeyer said:


>



Nice! I like the Vulcan.

There's one here just by my Company Ops Centre I work in.


----------



## Dallmeyer

Altitude604 excellent!


----------



## TheSolicitor

The Blue Angels over Charleston, SC...













Yes, I was shooting with slow glass.
Yes, they're noisy (the photographs, that is)!
Yes, they were going very fast.
Yes, they are very loud!


----------



## Dallmeyer

Check this out...
spitfire loop on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## erns




----------



## jtee

Tuscaloosa Airshow


----------



## altitude604

^ wow... those make me want some L glass pretty badly.

my 55-250 can get sharp, but not like that.


----------



## TheSolicitor

altitude604 said:


> ^ wow... those make me want some L glass pretty badly.



No kidding!!!  Those are amazing!  Far better than what I got of the Blue Angels a few weeks back...*walks off muttering*...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## altitude604

Finally came close enough to get a good shot!





Apparently this is chartered by the US Gov't as a Troop Transport sometimes.





Former SAS leased 717.





Not sure what to think of this shot. Handheld at 1/30... I like the blur but twilight makes the colours look off. Probably should have shot it in RAW.


----------



## Dallmeyer

altitude604 said:


> Finally came close enough to get a good shot!




Nice!


----------



## jtee

altitude604 said:


> ^ wow... those make me want some L glass pretty badly.
> 
> my 55-250 can get sharp, but not like that.





TheSolicitor said:


> altitude604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ wow... those make me want some L glass pretty badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!!!  Those are amazing!  Far better than what I got of the Blue Angels a few weeks back...*walks off muttering*...:thumbup::thumbup:
Click to expand...


 Thanks guys ,mostly luck you should see how many get deleted. L glass does help in the IQ dept .


----------



## altitude604

I'd never seen a Vickers VC-10 before! So this was cool to see some vintage iron.





I've flown one of these BO-105s when I was younger on the West Coast.





I think Thomas Cook has been using YYR to refuel before and/or after going over the pond. Saw two today and one yesterday.


----------



## erns




----------



## icassell

I took this image of a cormorant landing and posted on a bird photographers' site.  One of the participants came back with this edit and I had to share it!


----------



## altitude604

^ lol nice one! we're expecting a CF-18 up here soon to recertify the arresting gear in the next few days actually.

snagged this shot of Continental on landing. won't see this livery for much longer!


----------



## erns

American Airlines DC-3 Flagship


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## jtee




----------



## freeze3kgt

^


looks like the wings could use a little wax or a new paint job hehe


----------



## jtee




----------



## altitude604

First CL-215 of the season here in YYR!


----------



## altitude604

OH MAN! snagged a beauty today! A Swedish Air Force S102B Korpen... Electronic Intelligence Gulfstream IV. These babies are rarely out of Sweden apparently.


----------



## BYoung

I work at a small airport and this came in the other day and stuck around for a few days. It is a Noorduyn Norseman. The older couple flying it must of worked on it hard or payed lots to make it look the way it does. Its flawless up close and was my first time seeing a radial engine on a small plane. Used to DC-3's and DC-4's being around with their noisy radial engines but this was a nice change.


----------



## altitude604

^ you work in Hay River?

i lived in Inuvik for a bit back in 1988 actually. beautiful country up there.


----------



## BYoung

altitude604 said:


> ^ you work in Hay River?
> 
> i lived in Inuvik for a bit back in 1988 actually. beautiful country up there.



Good guess and you are right  I was wondering if anyone on here would pick up on the DC-3 / DC-4 thing. Or you noticed our crappy highrise to the left of the planes wing 

Nice pic of the orange & green CL-215. There is a yellow one here just sitting waiting to be repaired. Whole bunch of DC-4's sitting around too. Coarse they are all Buffalo Airways planes that are awaiting their time to be put into use.


----------



## altitude604

BYoung said:


> Good guess and you are right  I was wondering if anyone on here would pick up on the DC-3 / DC-4 thing. Or you noticed our crappy highrise to the left of the planes wing
> 
> Nice pic of the orange & green CL-215. There is a yellow one here just sitting waiting to be repaired. Whole bunch of DC-4's sitting around too. Coarse they are all Buffalo Airways planes that are awaiting their time to be put into use.



lol not many options for "small airports" up there. 

not much in the way of piston pounders here in Goose Bay... but sometimes there's some brave souls stopping in for a quick sip before heading to Keflavik and points beyond.


----------



## altitude604

Today was a good day! A KLM 747-400... this is my fave shot of the few I got of this bird.





A USAF Learjet... I didn't know that they used these? Pretty cool either way.


----------



## erns




----------



## haynchinook334

CH47D

Ahh....the Good ol' Days.


----------



## altitude604

^ nice! i'm waiting for a Chinook to make it up here.

today's notable visitors...

Lufthansa A330-300 (diverted from DLH480 to SEA from FRA)





earler there was a Danish C-130J that had overnighted here.


----------



## jtee

Thats a sweet 747 KLM shot ...great shot all around !!!!!!!!!


----------



## altitude604

^ thanks! 

i can't wait to get my 70-200 f/4L... this place is an aircraft geek's paradise. lol


----------



## jtee

A mixed bag of the Southern Wisconsin Airfest.


----------



## sheltiefan

I love this thread!


----------



## jtee




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## altitude604

got this one of my old company's Cessna 208 Grand Caravan on floats. looking very sharp in the labrador morning rain.


----------



## icassell




----------



## Josh66

(Testing the waters...  I still lurk, and it's getting harder and harder to resist posting...)


EDIT
That's a KC-135, BTW...


----------



## JAFO28

Glad to see you back here.


----------



## Josh66

Thanks.

I may resume where I left off here ... still not sure.  Nothing against the membership - you guys are great.


----------



## altitude604

Got my 70-200 f/4L yesterday... although the weather wasn't nice today I did manage to snag a shot of a brand new Dash 8 headed over the Pond for Air Baltic and a classic DC-8-73 cargo bird headed up to Thule, AFB in Greenland.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## altitude604

WHOOO! Now I can see the "L" difference on a good day!


----------



## jtee

Crappy conditions produce less than desirable shots .Taken at the Milwaukee Airshow last weekend.


----------



## altitude604

Turkish Air Force


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## jtee

^^^^^^^ Awesome ...........The Red Arrows


----------



## altitude604

One of two KC-10s from the Dutch Air Force.





C-GIED waiting to be put away for the Night.





Saab 340 from my Company sitting on the Ramp.


----------



## jtee




----------



## altitude604




----------



## JAFO28

Man, you guys are a tough act to follow. Here's my contribution to this thread a Sikorsky S61 about to do some heavy lifting.


----------



## jtee

Dubuque Airshow 2010


----------



## altitude604

^ i love the shot of the B1! haven't seen one of them in awhile now myself.


----------



## altitude604

Ryan International Boeing 767-300





Execaire Bombardier Global 5000. This is one of my favourite Bizjets!





This is a bit of a crop and it's DUMPING rain AGAIN... lol Gotta love Labrador. But yeah, it's a Beechcraft Harvard II. This is the Company Demonstrator.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## xMClass

A few from me.


----------



## Ant

Blimey, is this thread still going after all these years 

Sorry about all my broken links. I never thought they'd have to stand the test of time for this long.

Some very good and interesting photos. here.


----------



## altitude604

Got this beauty this afternoon after she diverted to town for a Medical Emergency.





And then NATO 01 decided to stop in for the evening.


----------



## jtee

Rockford Illinois


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Jtee that F4 shot is freaking awesome.


----------



## jtee

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Jtee that F4 shot is freaking awesome.



 Thanks was lucky on that one .


----------



## jtee

Thunder Over Michigan 2010


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Greginator

I took this one as part of a "silhouette" theme on another site, but I think it fits here.  

Just a statue I really like.


----------



## Neil S.

I worked operations for the P-3 Aircraft when I was in the Navy.

These were given to me by a Navy photographer when I was deployed to Afghanistan in '05.


----------



## Neil S.

These were taken by Navy photographers for Valliant Shield '06 which I was involved in.


----------



## Rob_W

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## altitude604

Got lucky that the AN-225 made her first visit to Goose Bay this morning.






A nice smokey touchdown on Runway 26.





Refuelling for a short hop to Keflavik.





Departing Runway 26 - YYR direct KEF.


----------



## peacock

Hong Kong International Airport














The first Emirates A380 makes its first ever trip from Dubai to Bangkok to Hong Kong.


----------



## bruce282

Something a little older.


----------



## lloydh

Here are a few from me



Bae Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Dropped it down to 1/100 to get the full dics on the herc 


Hercules C-130 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Have to love the GR9 


Harrier GR9 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

No full discs on this one, still fond of it though 


Hercules C-130J by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

And finally the GR4


Rotated GR4 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## icassell




----------



## jtee

altitude604 said:


> Got lucky that the AN-225 made her first visit to Goose Bay



 Thats an awesome series here is my catch of the Mighty 225


----------



## samfarrell




----------



## JAFO28

Waiting for news | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Sorry for the link, i'm having trouble posting a pic for some reason.

Think I got it figured out.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jtee

Blue Angels Homecoming  2010


----------



## Canon AE-1

The good ol days. 70's, A-4 Skyhawk.


----------



## JAFO28

One from the ramp at work.


----------



## altitude604

jtee said:


> Thats an awesome series here is my catch of the Mighty 225


 
thanks! nice shot from you as well!

your shots in this thread are pretty much what i'm striving to get to quality wise. 

here's a couple recent ones as i haven't been on here in awhile.

Ex-Alitalia MD-82







Early Morning Arrival on Rwy 26... Working on my panning skills on this one.





Caught the E2C just as her gear are reticulating up into the cowls.





Coast Guard Bo-105 just tearing past my Office window.





excuse the quality... Facebook is really pissing me off with that.


----------



## altitude604

The lighting just looked nice on this brand new Q400 headed to Norway.


----------



## lloydh

Hawk T2 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Hawk T1 Cockpit by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## lloydh

Hercules C-130 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Eurofighter Typhoon by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## altitude604

Brand new Embraer 190BJ (Business Jet Config) taking a quick de-ice before heading to Milan and eventually Al Jaber Aviation in the UAE.


----------



## altitude604

A rarely seen Gulfstream IV SP from the Egyptian Government.

Quite happy to catch this visitor!


----------



## jtee

altitude604 said:


> thanks! nice shot from you as well!
> 
> your shots in this thread are pretty much what i'm striving to get to quality wise.



 Thats nice of you to say. I would if you are able look into a 400MM at the least.The 400 5.6 is a great lens. Great quality and very affordable 1200.00 or 1300.00 for a L lens that is very sharp .


----------



## sixdaemonbag




----------



## JAFO28

Nice! I love the sound of a radial engine.


----------



## spacefuzz

There are some amazing shots here!

I'll add one of my own, Continental 737 at sunset.


----------



## RockstarPhotography

Fallen heros.....Iraq war





[/url]
_DSC0076-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]

Old biplane (i think)





[/url]
_DSC0072-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]

My son sitting in a chopper shell





[/url]
_DSC0030 by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## altitude604

Royal Moroccan Air Force - T6C Texan II





Belgian Air Force - Early Morning Departure (Rwy 26)


----------



## altitude604

NavCanada 102 taxiing in after doing ILS testing on our primary runway.


----------



## spacefuzz

an F-15 afterburner at EAA 2010


----------



## altitude604

Turkish Aviation Authority - Flight Inspection Unit





Falcon w/ Dassault temporary registration and one of my company Dash8s just taking off behind it. Wasn't expecting her to pop in but it looks cool.


----------



## altitude604

Delta 767-400 (DAL040) stopped into Goose Bay this morning for a mechanical emergency. Unfortunately it was too dark when she landed... so here's the departure!





Augusta A119 "Koala" from Universal Helicopters.





Air Italy AEY853 departing after an overnight "maintenance stop".


----------



## Bad Andy

Anyone headed down to the airshow in San Diego today?  I think I am going to head down and check it out.  Sounds cool.  I'll post here tomorrow.

-Andy


----------



## Bad Andy

Update:  Traffic was horrible.  Got to the Coronado Bridge at about 12:00 (after two hour drive from Los Angeles).  An hour later when the show started, I was at the top of the bridge.  The camera was in the back, so only used my cell phone to shoot the Blue Angels as they flew over.  (Thank goodness for a large sunroof!).

Got to the parking lot at 3:30, just after the last sortie of an entire carrier squadron flew over.  I was told there would be more planes flying by again for a "second show", so I brought my telephoto lens.  No other planes were up flying.  All other planes were on the ground, and I left my wide angle in the car.  Got a few close up shots and stuff, but this was my first airshow.  I will most certainly be better prepared for the next show I go to.  Was fun to walk around and look at planes up close, talk to pilots, etc.

-Andy


----------



## altitude604

Luftwaffe Airbus A340-313X





A cold snowy afternoon in Labrador.


----------



## Andy5D

cracking shot of the Luftwaffe Airbus A340-313X


----------



## altitude604

thanks!


----------



## Forkie

Here's a few of mine.  Alas, these are a couple of years old now.  Haven't managed to get to any airshows or airfields for a while 




Red Six by Forkie, on Flickr



Typhoon High Speed Pass by Forkie, on Flickr



Enid - Smoke On by Forkie, on Flickr



Enid Over The Pier by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy

July 3,2010 coast of Massachusetts


----------



## altitude604

This afternoon, I went for a stroll outside my office and took some quick shots of an AN-124.





Starting at her Tail.





Moving up the Side.





And finally up to the Nose.

(These were all taken with the Kit Lens and have no added sharpening... almost exactly SOOC minus quick levels.)





AA055 touching down on Rwy 26... The Crew really milked this landing which was great!


----------



## altitude604

Arriving on Runway 26 and showing off all her Flaps, Slats and Spoilers.





German Air Force 058 taxiing down Taxiway P. Airbus A319CJ





Mooney M20 taxiing out for an afternoon flight.

All shots with a Tele-Takumar 300mm f/6.3 handheld.


----------



## Indyost

Given that the shuttle Discovery is now officially retired (as of yesterday), I thought I'd share these pictures that I took about a year and a half ago, when the Discovery was being ferried back to Florida from California.  It was the second time I had been able to see a shuttle pass through Amarillo, but the first time after I had bought a dslr.


----------



## altitude604

^ awesome!!!

one keeper from today. SPR412 touching down Rwy 26 from Voiseys Bay Mine, NL.


----------



## altitude604

Canforce 3509 streaking off into the wild blue yonder off Runway 08 this afternoon.


----------



## Forkie

A couple from London Heliport just round the corner from my house:




Chopper land 1 by Forkie, on Flickr



London Heliport Final Approach by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## altitude604

^ deadly shot!!!

got to fly a Bo-105 once. such a great machine!


----------



## icassell

altitude604 said:


> ^ deadly shot!!!
> 
> got to fly a Bo-105 once. such a great machine!



Thanks!  Here's another.  I had no idea you could do this in a chopper (and survive to do it again ... and again ... and again ... )


----------



## icassell




----------



## altitude604

oooh! T-Birds! i love the classic jets from the 50s and 60s.

re: Bo-105... any helicopter with a fixed rotorhead like that can do loops. the EC-135, Lynx, Apache and even the Blackhawk can perform loops.


----------



## Forkie

A couple more from London Heliport.  Taken this Thursday and Friday:




London Heliport by Forkie, on Flickr



London Heliport by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## jtee




----------



## icassell




----------



## jtee




----------



## altitude604

love the view of the F-4 engines! looks like a big set of eyes. nice work!


----------



## jtee

altitude604 said:


> love the view of the F-4 engines! looks like a big set of eyes. nice work!



Thanks Erik, all F-4 's now are all drones the demo Phantoms are also drones they were very clean was awesome to get right up on it under it .


----------



## ottor

DC3 in for repairs ....


----------



## altitude604

Dirty ol' Antonov AN-12B.





DHC-3T Turbo Otter on skiis.





Private Israeli Gulfstream G250.





FlyBe DHC8-Q400 after landing during some moderate snowfall.


----------



## altitude604




----------



## lloydh

Here's a few more from me 




Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Extra 300L by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Extra 300's by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Hercules C-130J by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




f-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Panavia Tornado GR4  by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## altitude604

that Herc in the bank w/ full prop arcs is a crackin' photo!


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

IMG_0198 by TwoTwoLeft, on Flickr




IMG_0180 by TwoTwoLeft, on Flickr




IMG_0135 by TwoTwoLeft, on Flickr




IMG_0101 by TwoTwoLeft, on Flickr


----------



## altitude604

Cormorant passing by my Hangar yesterday.


----------



## altitude604

Reflection of my office in the spinner of one of our aircraft.





Air Transat - Airbus A330





Royal Netherlands Air Force - McDonnell Douglas DC-10


----------



## bobmielke




----------



## JAFO28

A couple I took at work the other day.


----------



## altitude604

Grabbed this one the other day. Not often you see anything from Turkmenistan.





And off it goes to Atlanta.


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_3037.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3042.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2809.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2805.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2631.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## jtee

Been awhile since i posted here , but here is my latest show .

Rockford Airfest 2011


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Hangin out at the airport today...


----------



## jtee




----------



## Ralest42

German Tornado just landed.






Weekly Flight on island.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft




----------



## bruce282

Best seat in the house.





Bruce

plane_pull_2011-2676.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## JustinZ850

Airphilexpress by JustinZ850, on Flickr




OV-10 by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

C17 by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## altitude604

Been awhile since I've dropped into this Forum... So here's a couple! 
















Of course, more photos on threemilesfinal.com for your enjoyment!


----------



## johngalliano032

by hohn Vincent on Flickr


two nice photos!!


----------



## jaomul

heli2 by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

French Air Force Rafale Burn by Forkie, on Flickr



Red Arrows by Forkie, on Flickr



Frecce Tricolori by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

^^cool shots forkie


----------



## EllaElla

brand new to photography. This was one of my first shots. I've learned a lot about ISO and white balance after this photo. Anyway, I shot this aboard USS Enterprise. Hope you like it.


----------



## Abulldog

Some of my favorites from the McGuire AFB air show back in May.

Sent from my iPad 3 using PhotoForum


----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## Beav

Suicide Plane by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




XL993 Front Side by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

2012 07 21_4525b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## jwol

Here are a couple of Space Shuttle Discorvery being delivered to the Udvar-Hazy facility at Dulles airport back in April.


----------



## jaomul




----------



## RPK617

Taken over the Memorial Day Weekend 2012




Cross by Ricks Pics34, on Flickr





Thunderbirds Opposing Solos by Ricks Pics34, on Flickr





Delta Formation by Ricks Pics34, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

264_TakeOffAcrossArlingtonCemetary von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## EW1066

Wings Over Houston 2012




Wings Over Houston 10-28-2012 2-26-031 by EW1066, on Flickr






Wings Over Houston 10-28-2012 2-28-20 PM by EW1066, on Flickr




Blue Angels  10-28-2012 3-41-54 PM by EW1066, on Flickr




Blue Angels  10-28-2012 3-54-36 PM by EW1066, on Flickr



EDUB


----------



## andymac1981

A few shots taken on and above Newtownards airfield. Shooting moving objects isn't my strongpoint. 




]


----------



## AndrewHux




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Some shots I have got while stationed here on the USS Bonhomme Richard  (LHD 6):




Naval Aviation by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Harriers by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Sea Stallion by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Cobras by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




UH-1 by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




CH-46 by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Ace by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Andy5D

class shots love the sea harrior


----------



## jaomul

fly by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Jeanguypatate




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Josh66

737-800 3Q2001 (2) by J E, on Flickr

Probably the only half-way decent aviation photo I have.  From back before you could get fired for bringing a camera to work...


----------



## jaomul

Coast Guard Heli by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Sunset after our arrival in Morelia, MX. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Just out having some fun...







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## a_auger

Here are some of my favourite shots from last year's Bagotville International Air Show. These were taken with my old T3 and cheap 75-300. I've since upgraded to a 7D with a Tamron 70-300 Di Vc USD...

1:




2:




3:




4:




5: Last year's Demo Bird




6:




7:




I suppose some of these could use some re-edits. I've learned lots about Lightroom since I've taken those pictures...


----------



## a_auger

And now for something we don't see every day... MiG-21s! Taken last Saturday.

1:




2:




3:




4:




5:


----------



## ruifo

American Airlines Boeing B777-323/ER (N723AN / 7LG -- cn 33125/1103) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

B722 LAB (CBB/SLCB) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ristretto

TimGreyPhotography said:


>



Really like this one. Nice set.


----------



## ristretto

Nice pictures!



Forkie said:


> A couple more from London Heliport.  Taken this Thursday and Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Heliport by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> London Heliport by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

Not sure what the planes are !







Red Arrows


----------



## ruifo

Hub de las Americas by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

(Could also have gone into "Mirror Fun or Reflections" ;-) )


----------



## ruifo

American Airlines, Eagle, UPS by ruimc77, on Flickr





Inspection by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## pez

Patty Wagstaff low pass in her Extra 300S a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Mr.Photo

Here's a series of shots I got during the practice day for a small local airshow.

1.  Rob Holland and his MX-s.





2.  Rob Holland again immediately after takeoff.  This was a quick draw shot.  I was using my Tarmon 70-300 VC lens, and the lens was set at 300mm for something else I was shooting a few minutes prior.  I was standing out fairly close to the runway, but was unaware that Rob was taking off as the runway disappears behind a small hill where they start their takeoff roll.  When he came over the top of the hill he was off the ground and moving fast.  He immediately rolled inverted once he was high enough to not strike the wing, and I was barely able to get my camera up to snap this shot before his wingtip passed a mere 15' over my head.





3.  High speed pass of a beautiful Pitts S-2B (owned by the airport) doing a high speed pass.





4.  This particular aircraft is based out of an airport only a few miles from the town I grew up in as is the pilot.  These are some of the last airshow photo's of this particular airplane as it met with an unfortunate accident back in April of this year and crashed when the engine caught fire on final approach during a practice flight.  The pilot jumped out, and parachuted to safety ending up entangled in a 40' high tree where the fire department rescued him.  He now has a new plane of the same type, but different paint scheme.





5.





6.  Some of Rob Hollands achievements on the tail of the MX-s (RH for Rob Holland) An official designation of the aircraft by MX-s as it is a custom built plane for Rob.


----------



## TransportJockey

I'll toss this in the mix. Aerocare lifting off from one of my scenes in Ward County, TX


----------



## Mike S.

Thunderbirds at the Barksdale air show 2012.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jaomul

More of a sunrise really,but there was an aircraft so...




Sunrise by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

3 little aircraft all in a row by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

Phenom by jaomul, on Flickr




Fly away by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Alaska Airlines B738 (DFW) by ruifo, on Flickr





Spirit Airlines A319 (DFW) by ruifo, on Flickr





United Airlines E-170 (GRR) by ruifo, on Flickr





US Airways CRJ200 (GRR) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Van&#x27;s RV-7A (AZO) by ruifo, on Flickr





WMU SR-20 (GRR) by ruifo, on Flickr





Cathay Pacific B748F (MEX) by ruifo, on Flickr





American Eagle ERJ145 (DFW) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Photo

Since this thread has once again been resurrected I guess I'll post these shots I took from the Great New England Airshow back in May.

1.  Canadian Snowbirds






2.





3.  US Navy Blue Angels.





4.





5.





6.





7.  Also got a rare opportunity to see an F-22 Raptor being put through it's paces.





8.





9.  Giving us a look at the internal weapons bays.





10.  Heritage flight with a P-51 Mustang.





I have a few more here and will hopefully be adding more in the near future.  I took around 1000 frames, and have several more great shots I would like to get edited and posted to my online album.


----------



## John Hunt

Just a little yellow airplane parked in someones yard. Captured on a random drive by.


----------



## pez

UncleSteve said:


> Enjoying my day job...Well, watching and then instructing....View attachment 109798


Very nice image! I can hear the minigun


----------



## jaomul

Our 52 week challenge- week 9- freeze something fast moving by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

Our 52 wek project- week 11- green by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

Oyur 52 week project-week 13-man made machine by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Some ramdon





Aeromexico B787 (MEX) by ruifo, on Flickr





Air France B777F (MEX) by ruifo, on Flickr





LAN Peru B763 (MEX) by ruifo, on Flickr





Saudia Airlines B773 (JFK) by ruifo, on Flickr





Sierra Madre Oriental by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Buenos Aires => Mexico City flight
Dec. 29-30, 2015




Aeromexico B788 (MEX) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

Our 52 week project- week 15- something in flight by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

Take-off gear up



Take off- gear up by jaomul, on Flickr

coming in to land



On Approach by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## A/Ox4

US Navy Blue Angels












S2 Tracker






Reach Air EC135


----------



## Watchful

Posting in a thread from 2003... Nice.


----------



## pez

The thread has been sporadically active the entire time...


Watchful said:


> Posting in a thread from 2003... Nice.


----------



## Watchful

How does that change the date of the OP again? I missed that part. 

Where was the second picture taken? Luke?


----------



## pez

You seemed to imply that something is wrong with posting in a vintage yet active thread- thought it was sarcasm.


Watchful said:


> How does that change the date of the OP again? I missed that part.
> 
> Where was the second picture taken? Luke?


----------



## TransportJockey

Hermann Life Flight standing by for the call






PHI Air Med 9 taking off after a completed patient flight


----------



## Designer

TransportJockey said:


> PHI Air Med 9 taking off after a completed patient flight


I thought that shot was a crash waiting to happen.  At first sight, it looked as if the helicopter was hung up on the porch roof.


----------



## TransportJockey

Designer said:


> TransportJockey said:
> 
> 
> 
> PHI Air Med 9 taking off after a completed patient flight
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that shot was a crash waiting to happen.  At first sight, it looked as if the helicopter was hung up on the porch roof.
Click to expand...

Lol i never thought of it that way. But it does kinda look like its about to come down


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## astroNikon

Just flying by ...



20161015c (1 of 1) by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


Hanging around ...



Misc_20161008 (6 of 9) by Steve Sklar, on Flickr

Looking for water ... (just a neat airplane I've been trying to capture for years.  It's so quiet. It just happened to have been there floating by)



aircraft_20161009b (1 of 9) by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Causapscal

The Canadian Forces Snowbirds (431 Air Demonstration Squadron) is a Canadian icon comprised of serving members of the Canadian Armed Forces. Their pilots and technicians work as a team to bring thrilling performances to the North American public






My friend is a retired pilot of F-18, the squadron of snowbirds and the Northern Lights. He bought a Hawker Hunter and he is the world specialist for repairs this aircraft.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## astroNikon

I like the big planes too



Air20150517-18 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


sometimes they get low around here..  uncropped at 600mm on FF



Air20150517-45 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr

frontal



Air02-09 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

20170319_UM_Chopper by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

1.





2.


 

3.


----------



## astroNikon

Love rotary engine aircraft!!


----------



## pez

astroNikon said:


> Love rotary engine aircraft!!



Double Wasp!


----------



## jcdeboever

This was done for my bud, Steve, @astroNikon. Fujifilm XT2, 100-400 with 1.4TC. Velvia. Square crop. SOOC




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## astroNikon

jcdeboever said:


> This was done for my bud, Steve, @astroNikon. Fujifilm XT2, 100-400 with 1.4TC. Velvia. Square crop. SOOC
> View attachment 138459
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


The C-130 is my favorite 4 prop aircraft.  And I love it in the CG colors !!
Thanks


----------



## pez

astroNikon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was done for my bud, Steve, @astroNikon. Fujifilm XT2, 100-400 with 1.4TC. Velvia. Square crop. SOOC
> View attachment 138459
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> The C-130 is my favorite 4 prop aircraft.  And I love it in the CG colors !!
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Almost every Thursday morning, around 10AM, two Georgia Air Guard (I think) C-130's fly very low and fast over my house while making a high-performance S turn. In several years, I've never managed to get a quick photo of them, though.


----------



## astroNikon

pez said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love rotary engine aircraft!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Wasp!
Click to expand...

When I was small I used to make model airplanes all the time.  My two favorites were the rotary engine Corsair (as pictured) and the V14 engine P40 Warhawk with the Shark mouth paint scheme.  Of course I like all the torpedo bombers too. The P51 I think is the defacto standard out there.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple




----------



## jamesparker1250

P 51 mustang and a F18 super hornet





Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.

Fly me to the Moon ...


----------



## pez

Some shots from the local PDK Air Show, Saturday. Got there late but it was fun anyway  (sorry if too many)
1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12





even more...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

When you are posting quality shots like these, there is not too many IMO. Great stuff!


----------



## pez

Dean_Gretsch said:


> When you are posting quality shots like these, there is not too many IMO. Great stuff!



Thank you!


----------



## snowbear

DSC_0342.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

DSC_0352.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## yamaha pat

Shuttle and escort Sacramento 2012. Great time at the capitol.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


 
3


 
4


----------



## snowbear

MSP Trooper 2 coming in for a medevac



DSC_0636-2.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## pez

yamaha pat said:


> Shuttle and escort Sacramento 2012. Great time at the capitol.View attachment 144938


Very cool.


----------



## davidharmier60

If y'all will accept cell phone phone pics of film I have LOTS of military aircraft!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Post until your heart is content.


----------



## davidharmier60

The home boys (TXANG 147th) before they got their F-4s.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

With F-4s before F-16s.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

And with the Electric Jet.

As far as I know they are now a drone outfit. No details.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665

Couple from the files. Shot these before the focus problems with this lens rendered it useless.




IMGP1062-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




IMGP1030-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## DGMPhotography

smoke665 said:


> Couple from the files. Shot these before the focus problems with this lens rendered it useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP1062-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP1030-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr



The Blue *Angels! Awesome, I saw their show while I was in Chicago. May I ask what lens you were using?


----------



## smoke665

DGMPhotography said:


> The Blue Devils! Awesome, I saw their show while I was in Chicago. May I ask what lens you were using?



I think you meant "Blue Angels" LOL. This was at their home field at Pensacola NAS. When they're home they have practice times every week open to the public. Great show. 

The lens was a Sigma 100-300. Even though these are heavy crops the sharpness isn't as good as it should be. Since then it has gotten worse.


----------



## DGMPhotography

smoke665 said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Blue Devils! Awesome, I saw their show while I was in Chicago. May I ask what lens you were using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you meant "Blue Angels" LOL. This was at their home field at Pensacola NAS. When they're home they have practice times every week open to the public. Great show.
> 
> The lens was a Sigma 100-300. Even though these are heavy crops the sharpness isn't as good as it should be. Since then it has gotten worse.
Click to expand...


Lol woops. And nice! How did you get that angle? Or were they turned towards the ground?


----------



## smoke665

DGMPhotography said:


> Lol woops. And nice! How did you get that angle? Or were they turned towards the ground?



I had a really tall ladder

No I'm not sure about their performances in other locations but I'm assuming they have certain height restrictions. At NAS the field is right on the gulf so they are flying so low they almost touch the ground. I was standing in an open area between a hanger and the bleachers when one snuck in from behind me. The jet blast actually knocked some people over. I managed to stay on my feet but scared the crap out of me. As he passed over he pulled straight up and kicked in the afterburner. You could literally feel it in the bones.


----------



## DGMPhotography

smoke665 said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol woops. And nice! How did you get that angle? Or were they turned towards the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a really tall ladder
> 
> No I'm not sure about their performances in other locations but I'm assuming they have certain height restrictions. At NAS the field is right on the gulf so they are flying so low they almost touch the ground. I was standing in an open area between a hanger and the bleachers when one snuck in from behind me. The jet blast actually knocked some people over. I managed to stay on my feet but scared the crap out of me. As he passed over he pulled straight up and kicked in the afterburner. You could literally feel it in the bones.
Click to expand...


Wow!


----------



## davidharmier60

Not sure but I think I was very glad to get this one!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

I was thrilled to get This!
Right around the time of the end of good old boys doing what they wanted to do. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

This one gives an idea of how big an F-14 actually was. They are all retired now. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

And last for now.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665

With a rural district just over 60 square miles, interstate on one side,  major 4 lane highway on the another, and 60 miles by air to the trauma center, these guys get a lot of activity in our area. We've landed them in the middle of the road, in the medians, in pastures, you name it, these guys have never let us down. One that I revisted, to edit.




IMGP0086-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## DGMPhotography

smoke665 said:


> With a rural district just over 60 square miles, interstate on one side,  major 4 lane highway on the another, and 60 miles by air to the trauma center, these guys get a lot of activity in our area. We've landed them in the middle of the road, in the medians, in pastures, you name it, these guys have never let us down. One that I revisted, to edit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP0086-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr



The cloning behind the copter is pretty obvious. What did you take out?


----------



## smoke665

DGMPhotography said:


> The cloning behind the copter is pretty obvious. What did you take out?



No cloning was done, nothing removed, nothing added. I ran it through a custom action in PS to bring out more detail on the helicopter,  the clouds, and the rotors. The trees came along for the ride. Despite the clouds in the background, he was sitting down in a clear area, that playing havoc with the reflective surfaces on the chopper. Normally I might have masked the trees to put more emphasis on the chopper, but I didn't have time. If you're referring to the blurry area just above and behind, that's what the exhaust/heat coming off a turbine looks like. If you look closely you can see it going all the way down under the tail toward the ground, from the prop wash.


----------



## DGMPhotography

smoke665 said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cloning behind the copter is pretty obvious. What did you take out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No cloning was done, nothing removed, nothing added. I ran it through a custom action in PS to bring out more detail on the helicopter,  the clouds, and the rotors. The trees came along for the ride. Despite the clouds in the background, he was sitting down in a clear area, that playing havoc with the reflective surfaces on the chopper. Normally I might have masked the trees to put more emphasis on the chopper, but I didn't have time. If you're referring to the blurry area just above and behind, that's what the exhaust/heat coming off a turbine looks like. If you look closely you can see it going all the way down under the tail toward the ground, from the prop wash.
Click to expand...


Hmm, that's bizarre.


----------



## smoke665

DGMPhotography said:


> Hmm, that's bizarre.



Nope, that's how much detail this action can pull out of an image, that might not otherwise be visible, or in this case accentuate what's there by recovering little things.


----------



## DGMPhotography

smoke665 said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that's bizarre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, that's how much detail this action can pull out of an image, that might not otherwise be visible, or in this case accentuate what's there by recovering little things.
Click to expand...


No, I mean the heat thing. I swear it looks just like a bad spot healing job, but I believe you. I've seen it elsewhere, just never so pronounced.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Ultra sharp Smoke! I love the rotor blur.


----------



## smoke665

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Ultra sharp Smoke! I love the rotor blur.



Thanks Dean. I retrospect I wish I'd moved just a bit to get a different angle so they were better matched.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Did you add the sunburst or was that a bonus you got too?


----------



## smoke665

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Did you add the sunburst or was that a bonus you got too?



Nothing added, nothing deleted, only enhanced.


----------



## PropilotBW




----------



## pinecone81

PropilotBW said:


> View attachment 148817


My favorite airplane,  the A-10. Awesome workhorses and carry a crap load of death dealing ordinance.  Worked with these for a little over 4 years.  

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

From Wings Over North Georgia, Oct 21


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

pinecone81 said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148817
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite airplane,  the A-10. Awesome workhorses and carry a crap load of death dealing ordinance.  Worked with these for a little over 4 years.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


When I was in S. Korea back in the very early 80's, they'd always use the A-10's as aggressors because they could fly so low to the ground and escape radar. Films they'd show would have mountain tops just leveled by those cannon. Still an impressive aircraft/flying tank!


----------



## smoke665

pez said:


> From Wings Over North Georgia, Oct 21



All good, but that last one is fanatastic!


----------



## PropilotBW

pez said:


> From Wings Over North Georgia, Oct 21


Looks like it was a good show.  I went to the inaugural airshow at the Atlanta Motor Speedway 2 weeks ago.   It was only ok.


----------



## pez

smoke665 said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Wings Over North Georgia, Oct 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good, but that last one is fanatastic!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I love the Merlin and Double Wasp engines together- pure music.



PropilotBW said:


> Looks like it was a good show.  I went to the inaugural airshow at the Atlanta Motor Speedway 2 weeks ago.   It was only ok.


The Rome show is awesome! Except for escaping when it's over...


----------



## davidharmier60

Same outfit different plane.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

Ribbon Cutting Pitts
1




2




3




4




5




6




7


----------



## PropilotBW

This is about the only good one I got from the most recent airshow.


----------



## SCraig

*A couple from a visit from Fifi in 2013 and again this past July:*

















*And a few from the 2014 Great Tennessee Airshow*

Scott "Scooter" Yoak and Quicksilver





Fat Albert would have been a lot better with some prop blur but I had been shooting jets and forgot





And it wouldn't be an airshow without the Blue Angels


----------



## smoke665

SCraig said:


> it wouldn't be an airshow without the Blue Angels



Was this the show in TN where one crashed?


----------



## SCraig

smoke665 said:


> Was this the show in TN where one crashed?


Right airport, wrong year   The photos are from the 2014 event and the crash was in 2016.  The show is held every 2 years and I didn't make it in 2016 for some reason.


----------



## smoke665

SCraig said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was this the show in TN where one crashed?
> 
> 
> 
> Right airport, wrong year   The photos are from the 2014 event and the crash was in 2016.  The show is held every 2 years and I didn't make it in 2016 for some reason.
Click to expand...


That's right, I  remember now. It was shocking for us because we had seen them at NAS earlier that year.


----------



## davidharmier60

The threw an Airshow in Houston and I couldn't get there. I suspect I missed F-22, F-35 and possibly B-2. Those are three planes I've never seen in person.
Super Hornets and F-15E were coming in while I was still shooting. I may come back and post up some more 90s stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCraig

smoke665 said:


> That's right, I  remember now. It was shocking for us because we had seen them at NAS earlier that year.


Smyrna is constructing a permanent memorial to the pilot.  It is supposed to be completed early in 2018 so I'll have to get by there and get some photos of it before the vandals get to it.

The Navy determined the cause to be pilot error, of course.  They claimed evidence pointed to the fact that while performing a Split-S he was too low, too fast, and failed to disengage the afterburners (even though his radio traffic showed that he did)  causing him to run out of altitude.


----------



## smoke665

SCraig said:


> The Navy determined the cause to be pilot error, of course. They claimed evidence pointed to the fact that while performing a Split-S he was too low, too fast, and failed to disengage the afterburners (even though his radio traffic showed that he did) causing him to run out of altitude.



Wasn't there something about claiming he was a hero, because he chose to fly it away from an apartment complex and crash, rather than eject and let it go?

The margin for error for these guys is almost below measurement, because of the precision required for their aerobatics.


----------



## SCraig

smoke665 said:


> Wasn't there something about claiming he was a hero, because he chose to fly it away from an apartment complex and crash, rather than eject and let it go?


There was a mention that he delayed ejecting until he was sure it wasn't going to hit a nearby apartment complex, an action that left him in a position to low for a successful ejection.  I don't know whether he said that over the radio or whether it was supposition on someone's part.  I like to think it was true.

An F-14 went down here in January, 1996.  It impacted 3 or 4 miles from my house and the entire area is solid subdivisions, schools, shopping malls, apartment complexes, etc.  I remember clearly that it was solid overcast that day.  They took off at BNA and a minute or so later came back through the overcast the wrong way.  They stayed with the airplane and managed to hit one house in an area of solid people.  They probably could have ejected, the WSO certainly had time, but apparently chose to stay with the airplane and probably saved a dozen lives.



> The margin for error for these guys is almost below measurement, because of the precision required for their aerobatics.


Absolutely true.  It amazes me when I watch the precision with which they fly.  That opposing pass photo I posted was probably at 1,000 kt closure and they each started an aileron roll as soon as they were canopy-to-canopy.  And they do it every day.  That's why I have such a hard time believing this pilot misjudged a simple split-s by that much.  It just isn't supposed to happen.  But I wasn't there either, and feces most assuredly does occur from time to time.


----------



## davidharmier60

An F-16 out of Ellington crashed in )I think mid 90s) it was said if the APU had started he could have made it. But being an electric jet if you don't have power bye bye.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Some RC enthusiasts

1



 
2


 

3


 

4


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1



 
2


 
3


----------



## davidharmier60

I was watching Chicago airport on YouTube. It reminded me of something. 
Would have been somewhere around 1970.
We were flying out of Ohare. We were in a long line of airplanes. I had a window seat.
A plane would go by fast. Then one would go by slow. They we would move a bit.
When we got to the hold short line I could see the same thing on the crossing runway.
It was really something to see!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Another memory. Came home from Florida on a DC-9. We landed on a West runway with a northern blowing in. We came within  a foot or two of grounding the portside wingtip. Fun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

4 pieces of BAD A$$ mofos!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Pretty bad a$$ its own self....



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42

Didn't know today would be a lucky day.

This is an ultra-rare Howard 500. One of only two currently flying. Of course, this guy owns them both, along with four parts airplanes.

Naturally, I only had about two minutes to take a look, and only my phone camera, but, here is a couple of snaps! I'll add more later as I go through the pictures.


----------



## yamaha pat

SWEET!


----------



## davidharmier60

Can't say when I shot this but it was at Ellington AFB before it changed to Ellington Field. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42

Nice new Premier


----------



## davidharmier60

A Wild Weasel F-4G. Since I don't remember going where there were mountains it must have come from one of my buddies. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujidave

I`d only just traded in some Canon kit for the Fuji X-T20 and both XC lenses.  These were taken with X-T20 + XC 50-230mm.




Breitling Wingwalkers by Dave, on Flickr





Hurricane by Dave, on Flickr





B-17 Sally B by Dave, on Flickr





F16 Smoke Trail by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Love the F-16 and B-17. I was stationed at Kunsan AB, ROK where there was an F-16 squadron in very early '80's.


----------



## Fujidave

Taken at Shoreham last year with the 70D.





Incoming by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## pez

That's a very nice heli ^^


----------



## Fujidave

Thank you Dave.


----------



## Fujidave

Battle of Britain Memorial Flight.


----------



## Jeff15

Mustang


----------



## Fujidave

Another grotty sky so done in Topaz.  The Hurricane.


----------



## Jeff15

Great image of a great plane...................


----------



## Fujidave

Jeff15 said:


> Great image of a great plane...................



Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Fujidave

Two more from Shoreham airshow.


----------



## zulu42

Apparently, one of these guys is rather wealthy. Owns an electric car company or something.


Delivering the VIP


----------



## photoflyer

I have always said that this is the view all tents should have...Oshkosh a couple years ago.


----------



## zulu42

Pa28?


----------



## photoflyer

zulu42 said:


> Pa28?



Yes. A humble Warrior.  Flew it up there from Manassas, VA.


----------



## davidharmier60

I got to Oshkosh once SEVERAL years ago.
Wish I could get there again but it ain't likely. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42

Beats the heck out of driving! I'll likely finish my PPL one day. Got within a few hours.


----------



## Gary A.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5


----------



## Fujidave

Just some from our local airshow, can`t wait till we go again.


----------



## Jeff G

Here are a few from a while back. 




Barbarossa - Yak 9 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




F-22 Raptor by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




What goes up.. by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

CF183 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Harvard by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




The wave by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

If it flies, you make it look nice


----------



## Jeff G

Some more from the archives 




F-16 Viper by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




Executive Sweet - B-25 mitchell by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




Doug Jardine&#x27;s SU-26 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




Wing Walker by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Have I mentioned I really like airplanes? 




War Dog - AT-6 SNJ by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




Man O&#x27; War - P-51D Mustang by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




FA-18 Superhornet-02 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




DSC_0066 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




Blue Angels 01 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr

Looking forward to the Capitol Airshow in Sacramento in September, I will get to try out my 600mm lens.


----------



## Jeff15

Taken over the Spanish island of Mallorca


----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, cool pic, that is one huge tail.


----------



## espresso2x




----------



## zulu42

Beech 18 UK registration


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Jeff G

It was really hazy (forest fires are killing our air quality.) this morning, but I managed to get a little something done.


----------



## Jeff G

This one is an odd crop but I kind of liked it.


----------



## astroNikon

Haven't posted in ages.  Just started wandering back here poking around.  Forgot how to use my camera, et all.  But here's my favorite non-commercial airplane and helicopter.  Hope to have one (airplane) one day but they're for actual commercial applications becz they are gosh expensive and have to be in the air making money.  I may one day own one about 1/50th as much $$ as the Pilatus PC-12.


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Jeff G

Some old close-ups of a U.S. Navy target drone.


----------



## stapo49

Dreamliner 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## stapo49

Gary A. said:


>


Von Richthofen?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

stapo49 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Richthofen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


LOL ... nah ... I think this is a Stearman.


----------



## stapo49

Gary A. said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Richthofen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL ... nah ... I think this is a Stearman.
Click to expand...

He would of loved the red though [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

Lol if the Red Baron had a PT-17 Stearman, they would have won the war.


----------



## petrochemist

Seems like the right place for this one  :



great war seagull by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

B-17G -sentimental journey by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

F-35A - 02 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




F-35A - 03 by 
Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## Nwcid

An image from behind my office.  Shot with Tamron 150-600mm @600mm.


----------



## Jeff G

Might want to circle the wagons if you've  got apache's lurking outside.


----------



## Gary A.

Jeff G said:


> F-35A - 02 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-35A - 03 by
> Jeff Goff, on Flickr


#1 = WOW!


----------



## Jeff G

Thanks Gary, thats exactly what I said when I saw it go vertical with no evidence that it would ever stop if it didn't want to.


----------



## Jeff15

Some very good shots here.....


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Jeff G




----------



## pez

Jeff G said:


> F-35A - 02 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-35A - 03 by
> Jeff Goff, on Flickr


Awesome shots!! Where did you see a F-35 demo?!? Jealous


----------



## Jeff G

We drove up to Sacramento (Mather Airport) about a 3 1/2 hour drive to see it.  Very cool aircraft.


----------



## SKY_Ikalcala

Jeff G said:


> We drove up to Sacramento (Mather Airport) about a 3 1/2 hour drive to see it.  Very cool aircraft.



Very cool[emoji4] [emoji2] 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## zulu42

galaxy s7


----------



## photoflyer

Living in Arlington VA I sometimes see AF1 and C-17s overhead when POTUS is traveling westbound.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Jeff G

Nice one Gary, P-40's are just so regognizable.


----------



## Gary A.

Jeff G said:


> Nice one Gary, P-40's are just so regognizable.


The last batch are all from The Planes of Fame air museum in Chino.


----------



## cooltouch

Wow, I just now noticed this theme. I have lots of photos taken at airshows over the years. Here are a few taken at recent shows.

Grumman TBF -- Sony NEX 7, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD





Curtis SB2c dive bomber -- Sony NEX 7, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD





Grumman F7F Tigercat -- Canon EOS XS,  Canon EF 75-300


----------



## Jeff G

Michael, glad you found this thread! Nice shot of that avenger, and no other prop plane sounds better than that Tigercat when it roars by!


----------



## cooltouch

Thanks, Jeff. Yeah, that T-Cat definitely has a rather authoritative roar to it.

Here are a few more from a few past airshows.

B-25 Mitchell, NEX 7, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD






P-40 Warhawk (or Kittyhawk?) -- NEX  7, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD





Messerschmidt ME-262 -- NEX 7, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD





Chance-Vaught F4U Corsair -- NEX 7, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD





North American P-51D -- Nikon F3, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD, Fujichrome 100





As you can see with the first two photos of the prop pushers, I was shooting at too high of a shutter speed. I froze the props on all the shots except for the F4U.  I had my NEX set to Aperture priority auto and wasn't paying attention to shutter speed. Oh well.

The annual Wings Over Houston airshow is this coming weekend and I plan on making it again. The featured act is the Blue Angels. Last BA airshow I was at where I got really good pics was 2009. So I'm looking forward to this year, and hopefully snatching some even better pics. They state in their promo ads that they're supposed to have a lot more warbirds this year than they did last year. Last year's warbird appearances were a bit of a disappointment. There were only a few and they didn't seem to stay up for very long.

I'm gonna take my NEX 7 again, but instead of lugging around that big, heavy Tamron 300/2.8, I'm gonna take my Tokina ATX 100-300/4 SD, which is one of the sharpest zooms I own. For a backup, I haven't decided yet. It's either gonna be my old 10.1 mp Canon EOS XS DSLR with EF 75-300, or a film camera. I have a couple of AF Nikons -- an F4 and a N80. The F4 is obviously the better camera, but its AF capabilities basically suck. The N80 can't compete with the F4 in terms of motordrive  speed, but it has a much better AF sensor array. If I go with a Nikon film camera, I'll pack a Nikkor AF-D 70-300/4-5.6 ED lens to go with it.


----------



## cooltouch

More warbirds.

A squadron of Hawker Sea Furies, 1985, Canon FTb, Vivitar S1 28-90, Kodachrome 64.





P-51D at Sunset, 1984. Canon A-1, Vivitar S1 28-90, Kodachrome 64





F4U at sunset, 1984. Canon A-1, Vivitar S1 28-90, Kodachrome 64


----------



## photoflyer

The sky in the last post reminded me of this shot taken at dusk on a flight home across the Blue Ridge Mountains.


----------



## cooltouch

Lovely sky. Actually, I think I goosed the saturation up a bit too high in that shot of the F4U. The P-51 sunset photo's is closer to actual. The F4U and P-51 were parked next to each other and the two photos were taken minutes apart.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## pez

Some shots from this year's Wings Over N GA Airshow. A lot of my Photo gear was stolen 3 days before this show, but I resurrected my old K-3 and they didn't get the DA*300, so it was a go 

1)




2)




3)




4)




5)




6)




7)




8)




9)




10)




11)




12)




13)




14)




the F22 was in a high-speed pull-up "smash stop" (my term, lol) high overhead
15)




16)


----------



## pez

cooltouch said:


> Thanks, Jeff. Yeah, that T-Cat definitely has a rather authoritative roar to it.
> 
> Here are a few more from a few past airshows.
> 
> B-25 Mitchell, NEX 7, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P-40 Warhawk (or Kittyhawk?) -- NEX  7, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messerschmidt ME-262 -- NEX 7, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chance-Vaught F4U Corsair -- NEX 7, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North American P-51D -- Nikon F3, Tamron 300mm f/2.8 LD, Fujichrome 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see with the first two photos of the prop pushers, I was shooting at too high of a shutter speed. I froze the props on all the shots except for the F4U.  I had my NEX set to Aperture priority auto and wasn't paying attention to shutter speed. Oh well.
> 
> The annual Wings Over Houston airshow is this coming weekend and I plan on making it again. The featured act is the Blue Angels. Last BA airshow I was at where I got really good pics was 2009. So I'm looking forward to this year, and hopefully snatching some even better pics. They state in their promo ads that they're supposed to have a lot more warbirds this year than they did last year. Last year's warbird appearances were a bit of a disappointment. There were only a few and they didn't seem to stay up for very long.
> 
> I'm gonna take my NEX 7 again, but instead of lugging around that big, heavy Tamron 300/2.8, I'm gonna take my Tokina ATX 100-300/4 SD, which is one of the sharpest zooms I own. For a backup, I haven't decided yet. It's either gonna be my old 10.1 mp Canon EOS XS DSLR with EF 75-300, or a film camera. I have a couple of AF Nikons -- an F4 and a N80. The F4 is obviously the better camera, but its AF capabilities basically suck. The N80 can't compete with the F4 in terms of motordrive  speed, but it has a much better AF sensor array. If I go with a Nikon film camera, I'll pack a Nikkor AF-D 70-300/4-5.6 ED lens to go with it.


ME-262 :O :O


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Jeff G

Dave, really love the cobra shot, great set all the way around!


----------



## pez

Jeff G said:


> Dave, really love the cobra shot, great set all the way around!


Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Flying Egg
1


 
2


 
3


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


----------



## cooltouch

I'm curious -- why are some images getting x'd out after I've met the size requirements? They were being displayed initially, but not anymore.


----------



## Jeff G

cooltouch said:


> I'm curious -- why are some images getting x'd out after I've met the size requirements? They were being displayed initially, but not anymore.



Hmmmm, I'm not having any issues viewing your images, do you think it may have just been a bad internet connection?


----------



## pez

cooltouch said:


> I'm curious -- why are some images getting x'd out after I've met the size requirements? They were being displayed initially, but not anymore.


Not from my view here. I've noticed that Chrome makes some appear to be bad links for my posts, but when I view in Edge they are there, and then they appear in Chrome later.


----------



## Jeff G

skycrane by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwcid

Had the opportunity to shoot a couple of Osprey the other day.



 



I have a ton more and the video on my FB page, J.B. Nokes Photography


----------



## Nwcid

Jeff G said:


> skycrane by Jeff Goff, on Flickr



That brings back some memories.  Here is an image of a sister ship taken way before I knew how to use a camera, back in 2006. 

This is what it looks like just after the dump bay opens.


----------



## danbob6




----------



## stapo49




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

danbob6 said:


> View attachment 173077



Your photo made me think of this one I captured at the Seattle airport last year:
One Virgin Among All Those Alaskans


----------



## pez

Sometimes I dig through my boxes of ancient negatives, looking for gems. The F84F Thunderstreak was sitting on my step dad's property in south Alabama. The AL Air Guard dropped it in his back yard with a helicopter to add to his "museum" collection  
Negative scanned with an Epson V600 from T-Max film shot with M28mm lens on a Pentax MX, in 1986.


----------



## zulu42

pez said:


> The F84F Thunderstreak was sitting on my step dad's property in south Alabama. The AL Air Guard dropped it in his back yard with a helicopter to add to his "museum" collection


That is so cool!


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff G

Awesome shot Zulu!


----------



## pez

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 177832


Wow, great shot- and a Cobra, to boot!


----------



## pez

x-posted from general gallery- I noticed it as I pulled into the supermarket parking lot, and happened to have camera and 55-300 ready on the passenger seat.

Edit: in another frame, Jupiter is visible at lower right!


----------



## Jeff G

Nice job getting the moon in the shot too.


----------



## pez

Jeff G said:


> Nice job getting the moon in the shot too.


Thanks!


----------



## stapo49

A couple from Air & Space museum Washington DC. I love that place.


----------



## Jeff G

Love the Macchi C202!  I would love to visit the Smithsonian one day.


----------



## stapo49

Jeff G said:


> Love the Macchi C202!  I would love to visit the Smithsonian one day.


Is the Macchi the bi-plane? If you get the chance go. Just allow yourself plenty of time. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

stapo49 said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Macchi C202!  I would love to visit the Smithsonian one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Macchi the bi-plane? If you get the chance go. Just allow yourself plenty of time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just realised C202 is written on the tail lol.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G

This one flew over the house yesterday.


----------



## Jeff G

F-35C - The USN's newest bird in full afterburner.


----------



## jcdeboever

Jeff G said:


> View attachment 180502
> 
> F-35C - The USN's newest bird in full afterburner.


Sweet


----------



## Jeff G

Our local California Air National Guard's F-15C givin' it some juice!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 2


3


 4


5


 6


 7


 8


 9


 10


----------



## photoflyer

On Saturday, was out flying the Cherokee and then the glider.     Got some aerial shots of friends flying the ASK.  This is deceiving as we are near 4000 feet and they were around 2500.

When we got back to home base this P-51 was outside in preparation for an an upcoming event.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


 
3


----------



## Jeff G

Dean, Love that first shot!


----------



## Nwcid

C-17 loading troops and then taking off.


----------



## photoflyer

Spinner to a Piper M600 parked on the ramp today.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff G

Cool shot zulu!


----------



## Nwcid

Seeder?


----------



## zulu42

Yep!


----------



## photoflyer

B-17 ahead of us as we head home.


----------



## Nwcid

zulu42 said:


> Yep!


Nice.  I have only seen one in my career, but I am not usually around for rehab.  

I usually see water buckets or this.......


----------



## zulu42




----------



## NGH

Just found this thread.  I don't shoot aircraft often these days so here are a few from the past...




Hawker Hurricane comes to life by Nigel, on Flickr




Red Arrows by Nigel, on Flickr

and one from this year year during one of the California fires just behind my house


----------



## photoflyer

NGH said:


> and one from this year year during one of the California fires just behind my house



There is video on YouTube of the DC10 (Tanker 911) doing an air drop.  As a pilot, watching these guys hand fly that beast low and slow through strong winds and smoke is inspiring.


----------



## Jeff G




----------



## Dave Colangelo

Sunrise @KDYL 




(Thats me in the left seat)




First time breaking out on top




The piper museum


----------



## photoflyer

Dave Colangelo said:


> First time breaking out on top



Nothing like skimming the top of an overcast layer.  This must have been your flight:


----------



## Dave Colangelo

photoflyer said:


> Dave Colangelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time breaking out on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like skimming the top of an overcast layer.  This must have been your flight:
> 
> View attachment 187727
Click to expand...


That pic is from last year but thats a training plane so it flies that hop daily more or less. Its quite a feeling to surf the clouds.


----------



## Jeff15

Mustang


----------



## Jeff G

Great angle on this one Jeff, really cool shot.


----------



## photoflyer

Oh you're killing me!  I have a new Canon 100 to 400 L zoom and I was going to take it to Sun n Fun at which there would have been numerous mustangs to shoot!


----------



## Jeff15

Our local Air Ambulance..


----------



## Jeff G

Nice, especially with the clouds


----------



## Jeff15

Thanks...


----------



## photoflyer

From the DC flyover yesterday.


----------



## Jeff15

Mustang


----------



## Gardyloo

Blackbird






Vapor cone


----------



## zulu42




----------



## photoflyer

I see Air Force 1 (the 747) go over the house regularly.  The C-17 as well.  The C-40 is a new one.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff15

Cable inspection


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Gardyloo

Scanning some old slides and found this one of my commuter plane throughout the mid-1970s in the Aleutians.  This Grumman Goose was operated by Reeve Aleutian Airways, then by PenAir under contract to RAA.  The image is from King Cove, Alaska.  We'd catch the Goose at Cold Bay and shuttle to King Cove, around 2o minutes away. 






This aircraft crashed in bad weather around 4 years later, killing both the pilot and sole passenger.  I walked away from a crash in this plane at the Dutch Harbor airport a few months after this picture was taken; we ground looped at DUT when one of the landing gear struts failed during a hard landing.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gardyloo said:


> Scanning some old slides and found this one of my commuter plane throughout the mid-1970s in the Aleutians.  This Grumman Goose was operated by Reeve Aleutian Airways, then by PenAir under contract to RAA.  The image is from King Cove, Alaska.  We'd catch the Goose at Cold Bay and shuttle to King Cove, around 2o minutes away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aircraft crashed in bad weather around 4 years later, killing both the pilot and sole passenger.  I walked away from a crash in this plane at the Dutch Harbor airport a few months after this picture was taken; we ground looped at DUT when one of the landing gear struts failed during a hard landing.



Wow, crazy. Glad you were ok. Should have played the lottery the next day but shoot, it probably wasn't around in them days.


----------



## photoflyer

Gardyloo said:


> This Grumman Goose



Is that a Goose or a Wigeon?

I was in Kodiak a few years ago when a Wigeon flew over.  I was told that it was in pristine condition.


----------



## zulu42

photoflyer said:


> Gardyloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Grumman Goose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Goose or a Wigeon?
> 
> I was in Kodiak a few years ago when a Wigeon flew over.  I was told that it was in pristine condition.
Click to expand...


With apologies for answering on behalf of Gardyloo, it is definitely a Goose. The Widgeon has a nose wheel.


----------



## zulu42

Dang it. Scratch that last comment. I was thinking of a Mallard which has a nose wheel.
Still a Goose, though. The radial engines identify it along with being a bit bigger overall


----------



## photoflyer

Gardyloo said:


>



You had to know that @zulu42 and I would flag this as the winner.


----------



## Gardyloo

photoflyer said:


> You had to know that @zulu42 and I would flag this as the winner.



Thanks very much.  FWIW here's the same lake without a plane (and a different year) -


----------



## photoflyer

Gardyloo said:


> photoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had to know that @zulu42 and I would flag this as the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much.  FWIW here's the same lake without a plane (and a different year) -
Click to expand...


I really appreciate unadulterated nature and those photos really make the point.  I've canoed the Boundary Waters of Northern MN where we had two lakes to ourselves for four days.  But... this (Oshkosh) is what the window out of every tent should look like (and even better if there are floats on it):


----------



## zulu42




----------



## photoflyer

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 195746



That one might work for this week's challenge.  The red sets it apart from the background.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Space Face

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 198284




If that's yours, how are you getting on with it?

I'm coming close to getting the Air 2 (as per my Drone Thread).  Considering Drone


----------



## photoflyer

Space Face said:


> If that's yours, how are you getting on with it?
> 
> I'm coming close to getting the Air 2 (as per my Drone Thread). Considering Drone



You know, I'll bet there is enough interest to start a "Drone Photos Theme" thread.


----------



## jcdeboever

Space Face said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's yours, how are you getting on with it?
> 
> I'm coming close to getting the Air 2 (as per my Drone Thread).  Considering Drone
Click to expand...


It's my grandson's. He loves it, got it for Christmas last year. He is very skilled with it as well. Camera is good on it from the pics he has showed me. The thing is small.


----------



## pez

jcdeboever said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's yours, how are you getting on with it?
> 
> I'm coming close to getting the Air 2 (as per my Drone Thread).  Considering Drone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my grandson's. He loves it, got it for Christmas last year. He is very skilled with it as well. Camera is good on it from the pics he has showed me. The thing is small.
Click to expand...

I've had a Mini for almost a year. It's been great fun, the video is good, and stills are pretty good- would be better if DJI would free up the RAW though. I love the portability of it, and if I spring for a Mavic Air 2 or something, I'll still keep the Mini for something small to keep handy in the trunk of the car. There have been a few nail biting moments for sure, but I miraculously still have the original props on it.


----------



## Space Face

Cheers guys, good info.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Not far from where I live, in the next valley over, is the world famous Ridge Soaring Gliderport. The owners, Tom Knauff and Doris Grove, have set scores of soaring records over the decades. In 1983 Tom set a world record of 1023 miles that held for 20 years and Doris holds at least twenty other records.  I drive by there often on my way to various lakes/creeks that I kayak, and on a good day I stop and watch the gliders in action.  There's also a few motorized aircraft located there, and I often see this guy on a peaceful evening cruising up the valley. The gliderport is now for sale as both Tom and Doris are in their 80's.


----------



## Gardyloo

A couple more from Alaska...

From a fly-in fishing/camping trip on the Kenai peninsula






And a balloon festival in Anchorage in mid-winter...


----------



## pez

From a local airshow in 2017


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## BasilFawlty

Took some photos of a WWII Trainer that was flying during a reenactment (sort of) of Pearl Harbor day a couple of years back.  This was at Point Loma, CA near San Diego.


----------



## PJM




----------



## BasilFawlty

PJM said:


> View attachment 245659


Cool!  a 1951 Cessna L19 305A Bird Dog!


----------



## pez

I recall having pockets full of straw.


----------



## TATTRAT

Air Force Memorial by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer

Roll out on final.


----------



## West -




----------



## zulu42




----------



## cgw

Guelph AirPark
Stinson Gullwing
Ricoh GR II


----------



## photoflyer

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 255767


The C-17s have been very busy lately.


----------



## Jeff15

Hurricane and Spitfire


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Joel Bolden

I spent a year in Pensacola, Florida attending a Navy school located on an abandoned WWII airfield known as Corry Station. The Angels were homebased at the main Naval Air Station a few miles away.  They'd often practice their routines flying over Corry, and we used to watch them in sheer awe over their flying.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## pez




----------



## pez

I was looking for something to do at an airshow last weekend and decided to take a Huey ride (I know, it's an "Iroquois" lol)


----------



## Jeff15

Spitfire


----------



## wfooshee

My "keeper" from the Blue Angels Homecoming show this past weekend


----------



## Warhorse

Very cool wfooshee!
I have never seen a photo of a plane breaking the sound barrier so low to the ground.


----------



## wfooshee

It's not supersonic. It's _barely_ not supersonic, running about 700 to 720 miles per hour, but the vapor cloud forms behind the pressure wave that's building as it approaches the speed of sound. Air pressure drops quickly behind that area, condensing the water vapor. It _is_ a result of high speed, but not a result of faster-than-sound speed.


----------

